# Forty billion candlepower



## Paul6ppc (May 1, 2006)

Im going to Vegas and stay at the luxor hotel,the pyramid shaped one,it has a light that emits from the top of the pyramid! I was watching a show that said it was 40 billion candlepower! Has anyone ever seen it???I guess Id better charge up the batteries in my mag85!   
http://www.luxor.com/


----------



## Illum (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Four billion candlepower*

Ya, been there, Stayed in Monte Carlo tho, can see the beam from the distance, geez theres probably a matrix of throwers on there.

Been thru Vegas after a Hoover Dam trip, been into the pyramid once, the smoke nearly killed me.... 
People were looking when I randomly tested my EDCs on the ceiling [I don't gamble by the way]

I guess the only light I think can compare with is either the SF beast or this:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396&highlight=tank


Put an INOVA XO or an XO3 into that collection of yours, you'll like the HA-III black, even the non-flashaholics


----------



## WhiteHot (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Four billion candlepower*

"The tip of the pyramid contains a fixed-position spotlight that points directly upward – it is the brightest beam in the world, and is visible from anywhere in the Las Vegas valley at night, and can be seen at flight level from above Los Angeles, California, over 275 miles (440 km) away. In the spring, the bright light attracts huge numbers of moths into the light beam, creating a phenomenon that has been likened to snow. The beam is currently powered by 39 Xenon lamps operating at 7,000 watts each at an hourly operating cost of $53 (lamps, repairs, and electricity costs). The beam's output is rated at 41.5 billion candlepower."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luxor_Hotel


----------



## nethiker (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Four billion candlepower*



WhiteHot said:


> ...output is rated at 41.5 billion candlepower."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luxor_Hotel



And I thought 4 billion cp was a lot. I know that's the number in the wiki, but it's hard to believe. Still, the world's brightest beam is pretty impressive regardless of how it's measured.


----------



## Nubo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Four billion candlepower*

On top of that, iirc, the light was originally intended to be much BRIGHTER but was de-rated due to air traffic concerns.


----------



## bombelman (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Four billion candlepower*

yeah right, like it would matter, 40 or 60 bcp ?

Cheers !


----------



## 1mobilman (May 2, 2006)

I was reading an article that said that when the space shuttle was in outer space they could see the light from the Luxor also they had to turn the light down they said it was affecting the pilots when trying to land at Las Vegas airport it was way to bright.

Joe d


----------



## PJ (May 3, 2006)

Here is a picture of me holding a red FiveMega masterpiece on a hill northeast of Vegas.







I believe this one had the 3" head and ran on 6 168s li-ion batteries. The beam may not look as focused but the FiveMega is much better for EDC.


----------



## 270winchester (May 3, 2006)

PJ said:


> The beam may not look as focused but the FiveMega is much better for EDC.



Best. Post. Ever.

 :rock:


----------



## cy (May 3, 2006)

was this taken at shotshow HID shootout? 

that's when I saw this huge beam...



PJ said:


> Here is a picture of me holding a red FiveMega masterpiece on a hill northeast of Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Illum (May 3, 2006)

1mobilman said:


> I was reading an article that said that when the space shuttle was in outer space they could see the light from the Luxor also they had to turn the light down they said it was affecting the pilots when trying to land at Las Vegas airport it was way to bright.
> 
> Joe d



Unless your directly above it, Landing lights on the runways dont use typical 60 Watt bulbs...at least not what I heard of....
Considering its a tight spot, it would be of interference, but not of danger i dont think...


----------



## PJ (May 4, 2006)

cy, yes it was. My brother had his 2 megapixel camera and took a few beamshots of the shootout. Unfortunately we didn't get the information on the lights to match them up with the pictures. As you said,the fivemega stood out with its incandescent beam versus the blue tints of the HIDs. It definitely floods the area with light.


----------

